# Group Head Gasket Size Profitec 700



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Does any one know if I need a 8 or 8.5mm gasket for my Profitec 700

Any help would be appreciated

Malc


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Malc,

Doesn't appear anyone was able to answer your question. Did you find out which is best? I was considering buying a Cafelat silicon alternative.

Krax


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you remove the gasket and look at the top ? On mine it has 8 stamped on it (OK it's an ECM not a profitec - and the gasket is the original that came with the machine). But worth a look if you havn't done already.

They cost next to nothing anyway (well the standard ones) - the Cafelat Silion ones are a bit more....


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks. As you say, ECM and Profitec will likely be the same. I will check for the stamp next time I remove it to clean the shower screen.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

greenm said:


> Does any one know if I need a 8 or 8.5mm gasket for my Profitec 700
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Malc


Completely missed this, really sorry.

The correct thickness is 8mm.

I have a Cafelat 8mm one, which is made of food grade silicone and is red.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

All I needed to know thanks. I will get one ordered.


----------



## Cbrow51 (Jul 11, 2021)

That's odd&#8230; the ECM gasket on my Profitec 700 has 8.5 stamped on it&#8230;🤔


----------



## Cbrow51 (Jul 11, 2021)

Just noticed the time that's elapsed from the first post😳🙂. My machine is branded as the Pro 700, purchased in 2019, so maybe Profitec decided to put a thicker gasket in somewhere along the way&#8230;🤔

So I've ordered both to see which one fits best!🙂


----------

